# vinyl wrap questions



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all 
im picking up a cheap motorbike tomoz and its sound and everything but its purple (and really not in a good way)
so im thinking as i cant afford a proper respray at the moment is vinyl wrapping a option?
more than happy to give it a go myself but slightly worried about the petrol tank as there are many curves in many directions

any one ever done one them selves or is it a pro job in which case any idea of costings??

Thanks Rob


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

you can heat the vinyl and mould it around the curves using a hair dryer or heat gun.
easy to use and you don't need a pro to do it.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

ok that sounds ok (to be fair i was fairly confident i could do the body work was just the tank that concerned me) so any suggestions on where and what brand of vinyl ??
is there a special one for high heat areas like the belly pan that sits 1 inch away from the exhaust headers?

Rob


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Personally get a pro to do it. No problems havina go yourself mind. Ive done s few pieces but its hard. 3m vinyl was good for me. I also used s cheap one that was terrible!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Give it a go yourself dude. There is an art to it but to be honest if you take your time it is very forgiving stuff and the results are great. 

I bougth a length of carbon pstyle wrap from an ebay supplier for £3.99 (that was 1000mm x 350mm) I did the dash and centre consul in my car as the original finish was suffed. Even if I say so myself it is spot on. So then I did the grill surround and the rear boot trim and then to top it all the wing mirrors. 

Now the wingmirrors were harder and gave me achallenge but I wouldn't hesitate to have another go. To remove the stuff just heat it with a hair dryer and peel it off.

As for high heat resistance, I have no idea... Maybe jsu t paint the belly pan...

If it all goes wrong it' 4 quid and a few hrs dwon the pan but that is hardly the end of the world. Look up vinyl wrap on ebay and get a couple of the special ttols to keep it smooth. GO FOR IT!!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What bike have you bought ? Have you considered painting it ? 1 colour cash job wouldn't cost loads


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

its a old 94 yamaha yzf750r in poo purple (even the screen is purple!!) 
also thinking about trying electro plating for all the little rusty brackets too but not too sure where to start with that either lol 

Rob


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Good bike those , do you read practical sportsbike at all ? They did an article on home plating looks easy enough involves lots of buckets and chemicals lol , I definately think you could get it painted for less than a wrap . Shame your so far away my friends a painter , you just need a painter that wants some beer money and has a free Saturday lol


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

yes i have it on subscription but dont recall seeing that in it 
this is my second yzf my first one was the actual one on the cover of the haynes manual:thumb: great bike that i traded in against a new xjr1300:argie::argie:

i know what your saying about the friendly painter but there dont seem to be too many around here


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm its all well saying dont get a pro to do it... but if you have ever attempted a motorcycle tank with vinyl wrap you will cry lol.

Motorcycles are much more fiddly than a car to wrap due to the curves, air vents and odd shapes, vinyl doesnt like it ad will only stretch so far...
I did wrap my bike in carbon 3M but removed it shortly after due to it just not going on as well as id hoped.
I have been sign writing for years and ive done a course in vinyl wrapping, so i do have a good knowledge of wrapping!

Personally, id only wrap sections of a bike, if your doing the whole thing... paint it!

You will get a much better finish if you borrow a compressor, spray gun and buy some decent paint and take your time.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I to have it on subscription got it for my birthday , last bike I had on the road was an urban tiger foxeye blade but I sold it 3.5 years ago when my son was born , I now have a daughter to so chances of me having a bike again soon are slim lol ! If I find the copy with plating thing in it ill pm you and you can have it , could be anywhere though as my son likes to read it to lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

As for getting a cheap paintjob , go to some non franchised paintshops and ask if anyone wants a cash job . If you were nearer I couldve helped you ot


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

if you do find that would be ace 
i have only had it on subscription for 3 months so could have missed it

i know what you mean about selling them my last nice bike was a zx12r 6 years ago that had to be sold to pay the bills while i was in hospital  so now trying to work my way back up to a nice bike once again 

Rob


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I sold the blade through choice , ended up with a husky 610 supermoto racebike that I never used so that went when I needed cash ! Those fzr's are nice I'd have one , I will have another foxeye anyday


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

the yzf is a foxeye:thumb::thumb: lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The article was months ago ill try find it for you , you buy a kit looks easy enough !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Also get a pic up so we can see how bad the purple is - could you not use it as a base for a cadbury boost rep ?? Correct scheme for that era


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

I would have a go at wrapping that but would wrap each side and have a join in the middle :thumb:


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

alas its the wrong purple lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's not terrible ! A clear screen would see it looking better , I think that's what's 
The bigggest issue


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

to be fair you could be right 
i gave it a quick wipe over earlyer and have to say with a bit of shine its not too bad 
screen is defo going in fairly short order (it cracked anyway) for either clear or light smoked


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You could break the purple up a bit with some black numberboards etc , black seat unit would look good smoked screen , either way its that screen that's spoiling it !


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

your defo right about screen
once thats changed will re-evaluate it 

all tho just been out on it and rear shock is leaking so spare money pot has just been wiped out 
might have to see what i dont need anymore lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol gotta be a second hand screen on eBay , and a shock


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

screens are like hens teeth as are shocks 
but found out a zx10r shock can be made to fit with shorter dogbones to bring the ride height back up so thats prob the best corse of action


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i was gonna say about the zx shock another thing id read in practical lol . I cant find that mag it may be at the parents in laws though so next time im there ill check


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wow... that screen is eh.... different :lol:

think it makes the whole bike look worse than it is!!


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

different is one way to put it lol 
poo is another 
still think i may have found a shock so screen hunt is next

Rob


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've found a copy of practical sportsbikes with a feature on anodising if you want it .shows the kit and how to do it , inc removing coloured anodising and reanodising in plain alloy colour


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

if you can bare to part with it then yes please

Rob


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol I've read it pm me


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

pm incoming chap 

Rob


----------

